# [SOLVED] computer always boots up in safe mode



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have tried start normally, it comes up in safe mode. So far no matter what I do I cannot get past safe mode. It worked great until I shut it down last evening. This afternoon it will only boot up in safe mode. I tried to run my antivirus from safe mode but it will not run. 
Any ideas will be appreciated. 
sluggo123


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: computer always boots up in safe mode*

Hi sluggo123, try running msconfig to see if 'Normal startup' is selected.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: computer always boots up in safe mode*

Yes I did that and Normal Startup is now selected. It had been running with several programs not selected and has worked for months that way. But today I ran misconfig and checked Normal Startup. I did 2 System restores, no help there either


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: computer always boots up in safe mode*

got the repair disk in and whatever it did worked. I restarted the computer and it is working OK.
sluggo123


----------

